# Amazing....lol - Picture added...



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

So Im sitting there watching poker on tv...and my cat...who is constantly watching my tank makes this huge move. He jumps up and hits the side of the tank and Im thinking what a dumbass..he is making a move for a fish. Well...as it turns out...he succeeded. After he lands on the ground he moves to the back wall...and I figure a fish might have jumped out of the tank. It turns out that it is my diamond goby...that is totally a bottom feeder. I have no idea how he snagged this fish. The water level is at least 3" below the edge of the tank...and this guy doesnt go anywhere near the top water level.

Anyways...the goby is trapped under a power cord...so I pick him up and tossed him back in the tank and he is doing fine. I guess I need to give Marvin a little more credit around the tank. BTW..Marvin sits on a table that is about a foot away from the tank and at least two feed lower then the top edge of the tank...totally amazing that he could grab that guy...lol.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Sounds like you need to get a lid or protective screen!


----------



## ju5tin95 (Nov 25, 2008)

haha thats funny my cats constantly sit and watch my p's, id better keep a good eye on em'


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Thought I should add a picture of the culprit
















And to give you a little perspective of how high he had to jump to get into the tank.









I dont think I will do anything to prevent him from fishing....it really was a once in a life time shot I think.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Hmmm...he got in there huh...thats pretty crazy.
Did he hang on the side of it or something???
Or did he stand on the light?


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

LOL @ his face in the first pic...priceless


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

There isnt anything to hold on too. He jumped from exactly where he is sitting...reached his paw in and pulled out the fish...and then went falling down to the floor. That is why it is so crazy....I have no idea how he did it.


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

Hey GG, is it true for saltwater setups, for a water change u shouldnt use chemicals to get rid of the chlorine, ur suppose to let it escape (since chlorine is a gas) on its own (24 hour period).

Im setting up the tank this week i think...so this is why i ask.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Well...I used an RO/DI system that removes the chlorine. They really say not to use tap water because of all the minerals. Your tank will soon be covered in diatoms (that brown algae). If you are talking about the small tank for the mantis...I think you can get water from either a lfs or a grocery store. Since you wont need much...especially for water changes....I woudnt invest in an RO/DI system.

What your talking about is aging the water. I think it is more to let the salt fully dissolve in the water and give you a true reading. I dont really age my water...but the smaller the tank...any salinity variations with the new water will have a greater effect on the tanks salinity....so it may be a good idea to let it age a little before doing the change.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

That's hilarious.
The cat's looking all innocent.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

OK....the real story just happened. The fish attacked the cat. I sh*t you not.

I am sitting there watching real sports....and Marvin is watching the tank as usual. All of the sudden...I see some movement in the tank. My goby darts at the glass toward Marvin....hits the side of the tank....turns and darts to the other side...turns around again and goes bolting at Marvin. He leaps out of the water, flies through the air and hits Marvin in the chest. He bounces off Marvin's chest and lands on the ground. Marvin dives after him as I am yelling at him to get away. Again...I pick up the little cat killer and toss him back in the tank.

Totally fricken amazing. Now I guess I will need to get some kind of lid to keep him from trying kill my cat. I never suspected this fish...who rarely goes anywhere past midway in the tank....would attack my cat.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

I kind of figured the fish probably spazzed and jumped out, but out of fear not because it is a crazed cat-killer goby!


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No way BT....I could see Murder in his eyes when he launched himself at my cat. It is just a good thing I was there to stop him before he finished what he started!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Grosse Gurke said:


> OK....the real story just happened. The fish attacked the cat. I sh*t you not.
> 
> I am sitting there watching real sports....and Marvin is watching the tank as usual. All of the sudden...I see some movement in the tank. My goby darts at the glass toward Marvin....hits the side of the tank....turns and darts to the other side...turns around again and goes bolting at Marvin. He leaps out of the water, flies through the air and hits Marvin in the chest. He bounces off Marvin's chest and lands on the ground. Marvin dives after him as I am yelling at him to get away. Again...I pick up the little cat killer and toss him back in the tank.
> 
> Totally fricken amazing. Now I guess I will need to get some kind of lid to keep him from trying kill my cat. I never suspected this fish...who rarely goes anywhere past midway in the tank....would attack my cat.


 bahhahahahahaha...








wow you have a funny side to you...nOice..


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

lol, 
Ninja goby


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> lol,
> Ninja goby


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

OK...so Im going to update this. I have a different goby...same species...and he does the same thing. He attacked Marvin the other day.

This is a warning for anyone that is looking into a salt tank.....Diamond Goby's hate cats. In the immortal words of Navin Johnson "He hates Cats!"


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Has he ever messed with other fish?
Remember a while back when Frans cat got bit in the face when drinking from piranha tank?


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Haha...thats hilarious.
My American Bulldog would try to bite through the tank and rub his teeth from left to right snapping his jaw.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Winkyee said:


> Has he ever messed with other fish?
> Remember a while back when Frans cat got bit in the face when drinking from piranha tank?


He messes with all the fish....he watches them and swats at them. Most ignore him.....but not the goby....it freaks him out.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Winkyee said:


> Has he ever messed with other fish?
> Remember a while back when Frans cat got *bit in the face when drinking *from piranha tank?


WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN? wow...

GG you said you got another goby, did the first one die (or get arrested for animal abuse)? I think you need to make one of those sweet DIY tops out of the window screen frame and pond netting...


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Ægir said:


> Has he ever messed with other fish?
> Remember a while back when Frans cat got *bit in the face when drinking *from piranha tank?


WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN? wow...

[/quote]

-->> 2006


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Ægir said:


> Has he ever messed with other fish?
> Remember a while back when Frans cat got *bit in the face when drinking *from piranha tank?


WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN? wow...

GG you said you got another goby, did the first one die (or get arrested for animal abuse)? I think you need to make one of those sweet DIY tops out of the window screen frame and pond netting...
[/quote]
He was just gone one day. I dont think I have ever actually seen a dead fish in my tank....it seems like when they go....they are just absorbed. So I dont know if he did finally jump out and I wasnt there. That first guy...I found him I think 3 times when he jumped out. This guy hasnt done it again. I really like the look of the open top. I thought about it...and even cut out a top from egg crate....but it looks horrible and it was difficult to feed.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

this thread is hilarious... kamikaze gobies :laugh:


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Has he ever messed with other fish?
> Remember a while back when Frans cat got *bit in the face when drinking *from piranha tank?


WHEN DID THAT HAPPEN? wow...

GG you said you got another goby, did the first one die (or get arrested for animal abuse)? I think you need to make one of those sweet DIY tops out of the window screen frame and pond netting...
[/quote]
He was just gone one day. I dont think I have ever actually seen a dead fish in my tank....it seems like when they go....t*hey are just absorbed*. So I dont know if he did finally jump out and I wasnt there. That first guy...I found him I think 3 times when he jumped out. This guy hasnt done it again. I really like the look of the open top. I thought about it...and even cut out a top from egg crate....but it looks horrible and it was difficult to feed.
[/quote]

Yeah, i know what you mean... i have had most of my dead ones be 90% gone and broken down by the time i find them, and thats typically first thing in the morning. Its amazing how fast the "system" can break down and dispose of a body... even like a large tang or trigger


----------

